# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  dubl-ex 4 inputs mixer monitor

## IOANNIS

καλησπέρα. μου εφεραν για επισκευή κατι ενισχυτές και μεσα σε αυτούς υπάρχει ενας dubl-ex 4 inputs mixer monitor. D-60W
ο ενισχυτης εχει 4 εισόδους για μικρόφωνο εχει bass ,treble και master.
στην πλακετα του ενισχυτή εχουν παρει φωτια κατι αντιστάσεις και δεν μπορώ να βρω τι τιμή εχουνε,εχω ψαξει παντού στο ιντερνετ και δε μπορώ να βρώ το κυκλωμα του ενισχυτη.
Ο ενισχυτης φοραέι ενα ζευγαρι 2n3055 στην εξοδο με μετασχηματιστη εξόδου και drivers εχει τα bd441 - 442.
Μήπως εχει κανεις το κύκλωμα του ενισχυτη αυτου ή μηπως ξερει κατι γι'αυτον?

----------


## mystaki g

Γιαννη καλο θα ηταν μια φωτογραφια

----------


## IOANNIS

και 2 φωτο

----------


## Phatt

Αυτα τα μηχανηματα ελληνικα δεν ειναι;

----------


## east electronics

ριχτους ενα φον http://www.right-sound.gr/dubl-ex/greek/index_gr.htm

----------


## IOANNIS

σε ευχαριστω πολυ σακη!!!  :Smile:

----------


## fanis82

paidia gnorizete mhpos ta om stis antistaseis exo k ego to idio problhma ston idio enysxyth!!!k to link poy exei anebasei o sakis exei kleisei!!!eyxaristo!!

----------


## jeronimo

http://www.right-sound.gr/

----------


## axinos

> και 2 φωτο


Εχω   2 απο αυτους  τους  ενισχυτες
1)   Dubl-Ex 4 inputs mixer monitor D-40W
2)  Dubl-Ex  Transistor amplifier  D-60W

αλλα δεν βλεπω τις φωτο που εστειλες   για να σου πω τι θελεις

----------

